# Json post



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (8. Dez 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe mal eine Frage an die Frontendler. Und zwar habe ich einen REST Webservice geschrieben und bin dran für die Nutzer ein Paar Doku (WebApp-) Seiten zu schreiben. Jetzt möchte ich ein kleines Formular schreiben, was dann in  JSON an den WS POSTed, und mir den Inhalt einfach nur als String anzeigt.

Als erstes bin ich auf JQuery Form gestoßen. Aber da gibts ein kleines Problem:

Aufbau des Formulars:

name1=wert1
name2=wert2
...

Serverseitig ist das aber alles als Objekt gemapped.

D.h. ich habe sowas:


```
Object {
     name1=wert1
     name2=wert2
}
```

JQuery Forms bastelt mir das etwa so zusammen:


```
{
name1:wert1,
name2:wert2,
}
```

Was ich aber brauche ist etwa so:


```
{ Object: {
name1:wert1,
name2:wert2,
}
}
```

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das hinkrieg? Muss auch nicht ganz sauber sein 
Wäre cool wenn man auf den Seiten mit den Webservices n bischen rumspielen könnte (die WS werden später natürlich anders genutzt, das ist nur zu Doku/Demo zwecken)


----------



## Noctarius (8. Dez 2010)

Stopf dein Objekt in eine Map<String, Object> und nenn das einzige Element darin "Object" und schieb dein Object rein als Value rein


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (8. Dez 2010)

Ich glaub du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich will das per Javascript aus dem Browser machen.

Falls doch, ein Beispiel wäre ganz nett. Ich mach äußerst selten was mit JS.


----------



## Noctarius (8. Dez 2010)

hm eigentlich sollte das { } drum herum schon die Definition für Object sein, sonst zeig mal ein wenig Code.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (9. Dez 2010)

Ohne JQuery Forms hat geklappt. Das {} hat gereicht, Danke


----------

